# Facebook Halloween Shocker



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay just had my first Halloween FB shock. Im clicking on a friends page and you know how it shows their friends in the sidebar? Theres a woman who's NOT a halloween fan that is using the my avatar from the forums as her profile pic. I've used that pic for almost 6 years it was a HUGE surprise to see it under someone elses name. I had to look twice, like WTF and then got the OH HELL NO thats mine LOL. I know I dont own it because it was a random picture that I had a hell of time finding in the first place, but its MINE!!! :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You can take her Turtle  
It's odd that a non-halloween fan would choose a witch as her avatar though.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> You can take her Turtle
> It's odd that a non-halloween fan would choose a witch as her avatar though.


yeah that is really strange. and How dare she!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe she is just a real witch! Well without the W and with a..........ummm never mind she might cast a spell on me! Maybe think about changing your avatar to something you made or took a picture of this way most likely someone will not use it.  Just a thought!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe it's an Evil Turtle twin from an alternate universe:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I under stand how you feel. My avatar is the same one I started with back on 2005. I would be a bit upset if some else used it, but there would be nothing I could do about it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> Maybe she is just a real witch! Well without the W and with a..........ummm never mind she might cast a spell on me! Maybe think about changing your avatar to something you made or took a picture of this way most likely someone will not use it.  Just a thought!


I made mine a long time ago. I didn't take the spider picture in it, it was a stamp in whatever photo editor i used at the time.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We do get connected to our avatars don't we.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

we do spooky...mine even is smelling like me now.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I change mine at least once a year. Do you suppose there's an Avatar psychology we should pay better attention to? Do I have AvatarMPS?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:laugheton:yeah, you can get her turtle! then when she's down for the count you can make an example of her!!:winketon:


----------

